# Fluffy Advice



## dyzasta (Oct 23, 2010)

Hiya, so im looking for a fluffy soonish (month or so) for my good lady wife - she has had a chain of syrian hamsters that have all lasted between 1-2 years and passed on  So im thinking about something smallish but with a little more longevity. As far as housing goes i have available a few fish tanks 1-3foot, 1 small rat cage and enuff materials to build a 2 foot cage if needed. 

She likes something that is relatively interactive and placid (she loves my degus - but doesnt like the teeth :lol2

From what i have found so far i think i would be looking at either Duprasi or African Pygmy Doormouse kind of thing. Would like to hear from anyone who has had either regarding pro's con's etc 

And if anyone would recommend a different fluffy - please go ahead 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dyzasta (Oct 23, 2010)

OK... so can anyone recommend a better site to ask the question / for info on said mammals please ?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

You will get a better responce in the other pets section


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

If she wants something placid and interactive don't go African Pygmy Dormice! They aren't something you handle, though they are fascinating to watch. They have quite an involved diet as well. They are amazing little animals though, especially if you are watching them hunt crickets and setting up a decent furnished viv for them is really fun. 

I've only had one Duprasi but he was lovely, very placid and calm and easy to handle. If your wife likes hamsters chances are she'd like a Duprasi as well. I found him lovely to handle but personally I'm more a gerbil person so I'm more used to animals which have more curiosity and activity. They are quite low maintainence and don't seem to smell.

There are also Steppe Lemmings - they have the same sugar intolerance as degu and they are great little things. I've recently got a little colony and they are the easiest rodents to pick up I've ever had! I love the look of them and they go through periods of sleeping then *furious* activity which makes them fun to watch.

I keep gerbils which are obviously brilliant, and I've heard good things about Jirds - though I think the minimum size for them is a 4 foot tank.

I've got rodent info on my website if you'd like a look and the Exotic Keepers Forums are definately worth asking on there • Index page

Hope that helps!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

LikeResque said, African pygmy doormice really aren't good for handeling. You do occasionaly get the odd very tame individual, but this is very rare. I like to think of them as a mammal version of an aquarium, fantastic to watch, but not for handeling.

I have a Duprasi and she's fantastic. Care is pretty much teh same as a hamster, however, they do require a sand bath and invertibrates in their diet. Mealworms seem to be a firm favorite. Dup's are also a lot more relaxed than Hamsters. Dup's also live for about 5 years, so a lot longer life expectancy than a Hamster. :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have 2 duprasi, ones tame and fun the others a psychopath.
happy on their own with stuff to do.

gerbils would get my vote, active, dont smell, happy in a small group, come in different colours and good to handle.
would be fab in the 3ft fish tank


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How could your wife not love one of these:flrt:


----------



## dyzasta (Oct 23, 2010)

Shell.. that looks dead !

Thanks much all for your input - its looking like a Duprasi - although i hadnt actually thought of Gerbils - thanks pigglywiggly 

Got plenty of time to continue my research anyways - then the fun part i guess will be trying to find a breeder in the midlands as i dont do shops.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

dyzasta said:


> Shell.. that looks dead !
> 
> Thanks much all for your input - its looking like a Duprasi - although i hadnt actually thought of Gerbils - thanks pigglywiggly
> 
> Got plenty of time to continue my research anyways - then the fun part i guess will be trying to find a breeder in the midlands as i dont do shops.


 
Bob isnt dead hes asleep:lol2: All my duprasi sleep like this and its soooo cute. Shaws jirds make great pets too Ive got 3 boys and they are very amusing and quite handleable.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> How could your wife not love one of these:flrt:
> 
> image


That is so friggin' cute! :flrt:


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

a 2 ft tank is ideal for a pair of Mongolian gerbils (regular gerbils). They make excellent pets. They are active during the day, enjoy handling and being played with, and rarely bite (an even more rarely would a bite draw blood). They are also very low maintenance. Being desert creatures they hardly pee, and their droppings are hard and dry. If you have lots of substrate in the tank, then you can get away with cleaning out about once every six weeks. They are completely smell-free. Also they can be left for a long weekend with food and water. The only essenial is you must have more than 1 as thry are very social animals. A same sex pair is best, but you can also keep them in same sex groups, especially males. With gerbils, it is the females who are dominant and you should never introduce adult females. Animals should be paired up before they are 3 months old. Males are more chilled out and will usually accept a new partner at an age. Both sexes are equally friendly with their human owners.

Duprasis are interesting to watch and will sit on your hand, but in many many ways are more like hamsters than gerbils. They are solitary and nocturnal. I rarely see my duprasi as I am tucked up in bed before he gets up. he is extremely active aroudn 2am, so would be good for an insomniac:!:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

aquajird said:


> With gerbils, it is the females who are dominant and you should never introduce adult females. Animals should be paired up before they are 3 months old. Males are more chilled out and will usually accept a new partner at an age. Both sexes are equally friendly with their human owners.


Unless your gerbils are under 8 weeks, you'd need a splitcage to introduce an adult to an adult. I know people have had success splitcaging adult females, though I believe it is generally considered harder than with the boys.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

aquajird said:


> a 2 ft tank is ideal for a pair of Mongolian gerbils (regular gerbils). They make excellent pets. They are active during the day, enjoy handling and being played with, and rarely bite (an even more rarely would a bite draw blood). They are also very low maintenance. Being desert creatures they hardly pee, and their droppings are hard and dry. If you have lots of substrate in the tank, then you can get away with cleaning out about once every six weeks. They are completely smell-free. Also they can be left for a long weekend with food and water. The only essenial is you must have more than 1 as thry are very social animals. A same sex pair is best, but you can also keep them in same sex groups, especially males. With gerbils, it is the females who are dominant and you should never introduce adult females. Animals should be paired up before they are 3 months old. Males are more chilled out and will usually accept a new partner at an age. Both sexes are equally friendly with their human owners.
> 
> Duprasis are interesting to watch and will sit on your hand, but in many many ways are more like hamsters than gerbils. They are solitary and nocturnal. I rarely see my duprasi as I am tucked up in bed before he gets up. he is extremely active aroudn 2am, so would be good for an insomniac:!:


Mine are out during the day, in fact whenever they see me they get up:2thumb:


----------



## LoopyLeanne (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a duprasi too! But I'm struggling to find anywhere/anyone who sells them in Lancashire! Preferably close to chorley-preston! 
Anyone on this thread have any idea? xD Would be alot of help!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> How could your wife not love one of these:flrt:
> 
> image


OMG! You could have warned about the cuteness!


----------

